
An Elite Spy Group Used 5 Zero-Days to Hack North Koreans - notlukesky
https://www.wired.com/story/north-korea-hacking-zero-days-google/
======
notlukesky
My favorite quote regarding alleged South Korean government sponsored groups
hacking:

Aitel argues that the group's sophistication should serve as a reminder that
countries considered "second-tier" in their hacking resources—i.e. countries
other than Russia, China, and the US—may have surprising capabilities. "People
underestimate the risk. If you have this level of capability in a second-tier
cyberpower, you have to assume all second-tier cyberpowers have these
capabilities," Aitel says. "If you think 'I'm not being targeted by the
Chinese, I’m ok,' you have a strategic problem."

